# Care Nottingham or Lister?? Any advice or experience gratefully received! x



## AmeliaJane (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi to anyone reading this!

Am after some advice really. My lovely Hubby and I have finally decided that after 4 years of trying and no answers as to why we haven't managed to conceive, that we should go for IVF. So now we have finally made this decision I can't make up my mind where to have our treatment. I want to egg share as I feel it would be nice to try and give another couple a chance to escape this horrible infertility battle, and of course financially it would be much easier.

For some reason I've narrowed it down to Care Nottingham or Lister - and that's as far as I've got! Has anyone had experience of either of these clinics or could make a recommendation? I've really no idea how to choose and am feeling a bit overwhelmed making the decision.

Any comments gratefully received. Hope you all have a good weekend.

Amelia Jane x x


----------



## Carol2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi there

I've just started treatment at the Lister for my second IVF cycle. They are quite expensive
but have very good results and an excellent reputation. They have a lot of patients who have tried elsewhere first. They also tend not to screen people out who are too difficult and might upset the statistics. The consultant I saw-Dr Ferris was great. I have done a huge amount of research over the last few months on my Rx and he quoted various fairly detailed studies which I had also read. He is clearly very passionate about what he does and also makes himself available to patients by mobile/email. The scan lady I saw was also really friendly and kind. I've not been there long however so haven't done the whole cycle experience yet. There are loads of ladies on the Lister girls thread who seem happy.
Good luck in choosing-it can be a bit of a lottery but Lister and Care both have great reputations.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have Egg Shared at the Lister twice and loved them, IVF is free at the Lister... Just the HFEA fee to pay. And of course ICSI/blasts/freezing you need is extra. But I highly recommend them. 

They will look after you.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## AmeliaJane (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks so much for replies. It's so helpfully to hear from people with an experience of egg sharing at Lister. I wish you the best of luck with your treatments. 

If anyone else has any experience of either clinic I'd love to hear from you. 

Best wishes and lots of luck for all our baby dreams coming true. Amelia x x


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi i would also highly recomend the lister, they have been fantastic and are really supportive. 
Good luck hun xx


----------



## AmeliaJane (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I think we've decided to go with Lister so fingers crossed!! I also enquired about treatment at CRM just as an after thought and the women who rang me was so rude - apparently because I have no explannation as to why we haven't conceived she said I must have poor egg quality - I've had normal blood test results and a normal result from a Laparoscopy. She rang out of the blue after I sent off for an email information pack, asked several personal questions and then told me my eggs are too bad quality to egg share - is it just me being ultra sensitive or is this a little bit rude? I didn't even say that I wanted to egg share with them. Have managed to calm myself down with a bit of online retail shopping!


----------

